# المنظمة الدولية للطيران المدنى (ايكاو)



## احمد 25 (17 أبريل 2009)

​المنظمة الدولية للطيران المدني او (إيكاو - ICAO) ، تأسست في 4 أبريل 1947 هي احدى منظمات الأمم المتحدة، يقع مقر المنظمة الرئيسي في القسم الدولي في مدينة مونتريال الكندية. مهمتها هي تطوير اسس او تقنيات الملاحة الجوية والتخطيط لها. والعمل على تطوير صناعة النقل الجوي لضمان امنها وسلامتها و نموها.
ICAO هو رمز لجميع المطارات حول العالم ويتكون من اربعة حروف إنجليزية ، الرمز اختصار لـ المنظمة الدولية للطيران المدني ( International Civil Aviation Organization ). تقوم المنظمة بتنظيم عمليات الملاحة بين الدول وعمليات عبور الحدود وتسهيلها ومنع المخالفات وهي التي تعرف وتضع انظمة التحقيق في الحوادث الجوية.​


----------



## م/ مصطفي (17 أبريل 2009)

*
تســلم اخي الكريــم  

والله ممتعنـا بمعلومـاتك القيمــه هذه ​*​


----------



## احمد 25 (17 أبريل 2009)

شكرا لك اخى على مرورك وردك وارجوا ان يستفيد الجميع من مثل هذه الموضوعات


----------



## dreams1804 (16 نوفمبر 2009)

*  السلام عليكم 

هذا تميز , شكراً لك
شكرا كثيرا على مجهودك​*​


----------



## fire chief (22 يناير 2010)

شكرأً لك عزيزي


----------

